# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Gjuha shqipe, mediat dhe mllefi im!

## ILovePejaa

As Naimi apo Kristoforidhi, as Konica apo Noli dhe as Xhuvani apo Çabej, nuk kanë qenë ndonjëherë anëtarë të PPSH. Atëherë, nga na vjen gjithë kjo përbuzje dhe gjithë ky nënvleftësim për veprën e tyre të lavdishme?

ROBERT SHVARC


Nuk ma do mendja se më përket vetëm mua që tua kujtoj bashkëkombasve të mi, se gjuha është identiteti i një kombi, pasaporta e tij, me të cilën ai paraqitet në botë. Kjo është thënë dhe stërthënë, është vërtetuar dhe stërvërtetuar. Megjithatë, një rikujtim i kësaj të vërtete absolute nuk do ti bënte keq një pjese mjaft të madhe të asaj armate të pafund gazetarësh dhe gazetarkash, të cilët, me një arrogancë, mendjemadhësi dhe mospërfillje skandaloze, po e përdhosin përditë e më shumë, thuajse në të gjitha mediat, gjuhën tonë të bukur dhe unikale amtare. Ndoshta ata nuk e dinë se ka kombe (dhe jo vetëm një e dy, por disa), të cilët gjatë mijëvjeçarit të tërë e kanë ruajtur brez pas brezi gjuhën e tyre, të folur dhe të shkruar, duke i bërë ballë në mënyrë të admirueshme asimilimit apo shfarosjes dhe përndjekjeve nga ana e fqinjëve të tyre pushtues dhe oreksmëdhenj. Dhe, për fat të mirë, njëri nga këto kombe është edhe kombi shqiptar. Gjithashtu, ndoshta, ky brez kalemxhinjsh të vetëkënaqur (nuk kam si ti quaj ndryshe ata që, madje, me fakultet filologjie apo gazetarie) nuk kanë as njohuritë elementare të gramatikës, morfologjisë, sintaksës dhe drejtshkrimit të gjuhës shqipe. Pastaj (a sështë për të qeshur?!) dëgjojmë gjithandej, se filan fëstëku zotëron tri a katër gjuhë të huaja, të cilat i than me gojë e me shkrim! Si ka mundësi, si i ka mjaftuar koha dhe vitet e pakta që mban mbi kurriz ta thajë anglishten, italishten, gjermanishten apo ndoshta edhe kinezçen, - kur nuk e zotëron ashtu siç duhet as gjuhën e vet amtare, ndaj së cilës ka edhe një përgjegjësi tjetër morale dhe etike sepse me atë pretendon të nxjerrë bukën!!!

*Snobizëm dhe dritëshkurtësi* 

Unë, që jam ulur ti hedh në letër këto radhë, jam shumë i mllefosur. Jam i mllefosur, i mërzitur dhe me gjak të prishur, ndonëse këto nuk mi lejon gjendja ime tejet e rënduar shëndetësore, sepse prej kohësh prisja që të binin kambanat e alarmit për këtë krim ndaj gjuhës sonë. E prisja nga Akademia e Shkencave, nga Instituti i Gjuhësisë, nga katedrat filologjike të universiteteve tona të shumtë, nga Ministria e Arsimit dhe e Kulturës, nga mësuesit shembullorë dhe vetëmohues të gjuhës shqipe në shkollat e të gjitha niveleve. Por kambanat nuk ranë dhe ende nuk po bien... Dhe, në qoftë se unë po i bie tani kësaj kambane, dëshiroj që zëri im të mos mbetet një zë në shkretëtirë. Mendoj se për këtë kam njëfarë të drejte, për një gjysmë shekulli kam dhënë ndihmesën time për gjuhën tonë amtare, e cila ishte dhe është dashuria ime më e flaktë. Pra, që të kthehem te thelbi I çështjes: A e ka dëgjuar ndonjëherë ky brez i ri i njerëzve të penës, se në vitin 1972 është mbajtur në Tiranë Kongresi i drejtshkrimit dhe i gjuhës së njësuar letrare shqipe, kongres në të cilin kanë marrë pjesë dhe e kanë miratuar edhe vëllezërit kosovarë, madje duke qenë nën thundrën e rëndë të serbëve?! Fakti që ata, ndoshta nuk kishin lindur ende në atë kohë, nuk do të thotë kurrësesi se historia e Shqipërisë fillon pas lindjes së tyre, nuk do të thotë kurrësesi që ata të lejohen të bëjnë diellin dhe shiun dhe të fshijnë, madje, veprën e lavdishme dhe plot sakrifica të Rilindasve tanë të mëdhenj! Në emër të cilit mision iluminist veprojnë kështu? Në emër të modernizmit, të snobizmit, të dritëshkurtësisë! Apo (siç dëgjojmë shpesh) me pretendimin se ai kongres na qenkëj mbajtur në epokën e PPSH dhe tani duhet të konsiderohet i paqenë, tani gjuha duhet tu përshtatet kohërave moderne, duhet varrosur përgjithmonë parimi fonetik i shqiptimit të emrave, duhet të mos respektohet fare lakimi i emrave në rasat emërore, gjinore, kallëzore, dhanore etj., duhet të huazohen modelet e anglishtes apo të italishtes, sepse janë gjuhë më dinamike, më elastike, më praktike se ajo jona?! Me sa di unë, as Rilindasit tanë, patriotë të kulluar, as Naim Frashëri apo Kristoforidhi, as Konica apo Noli dhe as Xhuvani apo Çabej, pra, e gjithë ajo plejadë që i vuri themelet e shëndosha gjuhës shqipe, nuk kanë qenë ndonjëherë anëtarë të PPSH. Atëherë, nga na vjen gjithë kjo përbuzje dhe gjithë ky nënvleftësim për veprën e tyre të
lavdishme? 

*Rreziku që kërcënohet* 

Dëgjojmë, për shembull, spikerët e TV-ve dhe të radiove si edhe gazetarët e medias së shkruar të thonë apo të shkruajnë pa të keq:
DEKLARATA E ARAFAT (dhe jo: DEKLARATA E ARAFATIT); TAKIMI i BUSH ME PUTIN (dhe jo: TAKIMI i BUSHIT ME PUTININ); NJE GRUSHT I RENDE PER BIN LADEN (dhe jo: NJE GRUSHT i RENDE PER BIN LADENIN); PAUELL DO TE
TAKOHET ME ARAFAT (dhe jo: PAUELLI DO TE TAKOHET ME ARAFATIN); SIPAS BLER (dhe jo: SIPAS BLERIT); PRIVATIZIMI i TELEKOM (dhe jo: PRIVATIZIMI i TELEKOMIT); FATURAT E KESH (dhe jo: FATURAT E KESH-it). Mund të vazhdoja me qindra e qindra shembuj të tjerë, por besoj që edhe me kaq kuptohet se çdua të them. Pra, sipas kësaj logjike brilante, gjoja për hir të ruajtjes së origjinalitetit të emrave, na u dashka të themi e të shkruajmë, për shembull: KAM NJE TAKIM ME SKENDER (dhe jo: KAM NJE TAKIM ME SKENDERIN); ose: ALI U FEJUA ME LILIANA (dhe jo: ALIU U FEJUA ME LILIANEN)! Nuk kam si të mos ndalem edhe te përkthimet e filmave të huaj, subtitrat e të cilëve kullojnë nga idiotizma të pashembullta: ata janë të mbushur me konstrukte krejt të huaja për shqipen; dialogjet përkthehen mekanikisht fjalë për fjalë, duke mos e dhënë forcën që duhet të ketë një dialog dhe, thuajse githmonë, ndër ta gjen gafa të tilla, si: TI E DI SE ÇFARE NDIEJ PER TY. A MUND TJU FTOJ SONTE PER DARKE? Pra, i njëjti personazh kalon në të njëjtën frazë nga njejësi në shumës. Po emrat e personazheve? Ata jepen herë në origjinalin e tyre (natyrisht me plot gabime) dhe herë me parimin fonetik të shqipes. Nuk dua të ndalem fort gjatë as me zëvendësimin përmbytës të fjalëve të shqipes me fjalë të huaja, sepse për këtë problem ka vite që bien daullet, por askush nuk do tI dëgjojë. Këto fjalë janë p.sh të tipit MOMENTI (në vend të: ÇAST); EVENIMENT (në vend të:
NGJARJE); GJENERATE (në vend të: BREZ); AGRAVIM (në vend të: RENDIM); APERTURE (në vend të: HAPJE, HYRJE),etj., etj. Kam frikë se, në vazhdofsha ti rendis këta xhevahire, do të mbushej një fjalor i tërë me titull: Fjalor i gjuhës moderne shqipe, I pasuruar me rreth 20.000 fjalë të gjuhëve anglisht, frëngjisht, italisht, rusisht etj.. Jam i bindur se gjuha jonë shqipe nuk ka as më të voglën nevojë për kësilloj pasurimesh. Ajo e ka vërtetuar shumë e shumë herë se është në po atë lartësi të gjuhëve të huaja të ashtuquajtura të mëdha. Shtetet e mëdhenj mund të kenë me dhjetëra e dhjetëra dialekte, por kur vjen puna për gjuhën zyrtare, përdorin vetëm një gjuhë të njësuar. Atje, çdo fëmijë I fillores e di fort mirë se ku duhet ta verë edhe presjen, pale ti lejohet të bëjë gabime trashanike gramatikore... Shqiptarët pak se i ka zënë e keqja e madhe që fëmijët e tyre të shpërndarë nëpër botë, të moshës shkollore apo të porsalindur, nuk do ta mësojnë ndoshta kurrë gjuhën amtare - por tani I kërcënon edhe rreziku që, në vetë vendin e tyre, të flasin një gjuhë të bastarduar! 

*Apel për të gjithë* 

Së fundi desha të theksoj që, edhe nëse gjuhëtarët tanë të shquar nuk janë në mes nesh, nxënësit e tyre të denjë janë ende gjallë. Prandaj dëshiroj tu drejtoj një apel të gjithë mësuesve të të gjitha kategorive të shkollave, të gjithë trupit pedagogjik të universiteteve tona, Akademisë së Shkencave, Institutit të Gjuhësisë, Ministrisë së Arsimit dhe asaj të Kulturës që të japin kushtrimin dhe të mos e lejojnë më tej masakrimin e gjuhës shqipe. Ata duhet ta shfaqin medoemos opionionin e tyre, përpara se të jetë tepër vonë, përpara se ky masakrim të sjellë me vetë pasoja të paparashikueshme! Në qoftë nevoja, mund ti drejtohet një peticion edhe Presidentit të Republikës apo Kryeministrit për ndërmarrjen e sanksioneve - sepse, fatkeqësisht, në këtë vend të bekuar, ku demokracinë ende e ngatërrojnë me anarshinë totale, vetëm gjobat i sjellin në vete disa kokëbetonë, që më kujtojnë tri vargjet e paharruara të Bertolt Brehtit: Nga tigrat munda të shpëtoj,/ Me gjakun tim ushqeva çimkat,/ Por kokën ma hëngrën mediokrët!

_(Autori është një nga përkthyesit më të rëndësishëm nga gjermanishtja në shqip dhe jeton në Tiranë)_

----------


## buna

Eshte e vertete.Te gjitheve ne qe kemi kaluar nga shkallet e njohjes me te thelle te gjuhes sone dhe qe kemi deshiren e jashtezakonshme qe kjo gjuhe te pasurohet edhe me e ndjejme deri ne palce te ndergjegjes. Dhe me  e pakta qe mund te bejme eshte ta ruajme nga tendencat per t'u"modernizuar".Eshte e habitshme lehtesia e shume mjeteve te shtypit, radios, televizionit etj qe po bejne, pikerisht, te kunderten.Ata qe duhet te ishin udheheqesit.Te kap trishtimi duke ndjekur nje emision lajmesh.Personalisht, sa here shkoj ne Shqiperi, nuk i ndjek fare,sepse me dhemb perdhosja.Me siguri edhe une jam fajtore.Te gjithe kemi pjese ne fajin tone.Po mbetemi spektatore, duke mos ditur c'mund te beje secili prej nesh ne kete ceshtje kaq te madhe sic eshte gjuha.
Me vjen te qaret kur shoh bastardimin qofte edhe te dialekteve.Sheh se edhe ato po kthehen ne formen me te keqe te tyre: ne zhargone.Nuk po permend fjalet e huaja nga te gjitha vendet ku kane emigruar.Dhe kjo behet per hir te "modes" se perendimit,pa ditur se te paret qe na denojne per maskren e bere ndaj gjuhes eshte vete perendimi.
Ndergjegja kombetare dhe dashuria per te po harrohen.Gjithe puna e bere deri tani, vertet po shkelet.Nuk dua te ndalem tek arsyet, sepse autori i ka thene te gjitha c'doja te thoja.Vecse po bej nje thirrje:Shqiptare mbani gjuhen qe te mbani identitetin!Kam patur raste te degjoj mendimin tejet absurd, se shqipja nuk eshte  e pasur, nuk te shpreh e te tjera.Mjeranet!Nje sy te hedhesh ne Nolin, Kadarene,Agollin,Poradecin e shume te tjere, pa permendur perkthimet aq te pasura dhe dinjitoze te veprave me te medha te koherave.Mos te harrojme se asnje prej tyre nuk u "qa" nga varferia.Kur nuk ishte fjala e krijoi.Kur ishte e huaj e zevendesoi.Kjo eshte dashuri dhe perkushtim.
Ne mos mundemi ta udheheqim Ne kete pasurim, te bejme ate qe mundemi. Ta ruajme.Te ruajme vetveten!

Ps.,Po cik paksa, gjuhen e humbur te femijeve shqiptare ne bote."Krenarine prinderore" qe femija i tyre flet kaq rrjedhshem anglisht,gjermanisht etj."Largpamesia" e tyre shkon deri tek fabrika ku do te punoje ai femije.Qofte edhe tek karrriera.Edhe nje here shqiptaret po vrasin vetveten.Deri kur???????

----------


## Blendi

Jam dakort me ju se gjuha shqipe eshte perdhunuar keq keto kohet e fundit.Nuk ka kujdes me e kushdo shkruan si i teket.
Duhen me shume studiues si puna e Robet Shvarc qe ka bere dhe perkthime me vlera, te flasin me shpesh ne mbrojtje te gjuhes.

----------


## Beqari002

Se gjuha shqipe eshte duke pesuar nje fijasko te vertete kete jemi duke e pare qe te gjithe.Por eshte interesant te dim se nga kush dhe pse?
   Mendimi im eshte se njerezit me profesion  ka kohe qe kane humbur interesimin e tyre rreth kesaj qeshtje duke pare se me te  dhe qeshtjen e gjuhes jane duke u marre analfabetet e tipit te gazetareve bashkohor pa asnje cik shkolle , prandaj dhe eshte shume e arsyeshme pse ata jane larguar nga kjo rruge dhe tani jane te stepur.
   Si mund te arsyetohen gazetaret e sotem me nje shkolle jo profesionaliste per kete pune, me nje shkolle ku qeshtjes se gjuhes i kushtohet nje vemendje minimale , atehere cka pritet nga keta.
   Po ne anen tjeter ne ditet e sotme kur nuk funksionon asgje ne shtetin tone ne na dalin ne skene shume doktor shkence,ligjerues apo profesor qe ndoshta nje here apo dy kane shkelur ne pragun e deres se nje fakulteti apo tjetri e ai tani duhet te ligjeroje rreth nje qeshtje qe ka shume pak njohuri per te.
  Doktoret e shkencave te sotme,proifesoret,gazetaret e shume e shume profesione tjera sot jane  sikur paqurkat mbas shiut.

   Oj sharki e lehet si era , a ka ardhur ne Shqiperi pranvera?

----------


## BOKE

Kush lexon shtypin shqiptar ne internet, mund te kete vene re dukurine e meposhteme: Perkthimin nga anglishtja ne shqip te disa emrave te qyteteve dhe fjaleve.

Psh. New York       perkthehet    Neë Jork
        Washington      -//-             Eëshington
        Show                -//-             Shoë

Ndoshta jam une gabim, por ky lloj perkthimi me duket i cuditshem. Jo vetem ata qe jetojne ne Amerike, por edhe ata qe kane pak njohuri nga anglishtja e marrin vesh qe eshte gabim.
Nga pikpamja gjuhesore (ndonje specialist mund te jape opinione) nuk me duket te kete ndonje rregull te percaktuar. E di qe ne drejtshkrimin e gjuhes shqipe eshte vendosur psh qe Europe te thuhet Evrope, Washington te thuhet Vashington, por jo Eëshington. Ka ndonje te jape mendim? Ndoshta jam une gabim.

----------


## Tal Aga

Bokërrimë,

 Europa është Europë e askush s'ka vendosur ta quajë ate "evropë", por ky është një gabim që e bëjnë shumë prej nesh, pastaj Washington është Uashington e jo Vashington sepse nëse ke mësuar në shkollë ndoshta të kujtohet se W-ja shqiptohet si u (jo uu e thellë).
Sa për ato "Neë York" e të ngjashme, është në pyetje "gabim"teknik sepse kanë zëvendësuar në tastaturë w-në me ë, pra për atë arsye edhe kur shtypin w ju del ë.
etj.

----------


## BOKE

Tal,

dakord me gabimin "teknik" te w me ë. Nuk kemi c'tu bejme atyre qe kane nderruar germat ne tastiere.
Sa per fjalen Evrope, nuk eshte nje gabim qe e bejne shume prej nesh. Po te hapesh Fjalorin Drejtshkrimor te Gjuhes shqipe, botim i vitit 1976, ne faqen 739 do te shikosh se shkruhet Evrope dhe jo Europe.

Nuk e di ku e ke bere shkollen ti, por ne shkollen qe kam bere nuk me ka mesuar njeri shqiptimin e W-se (faleminderit qe me tregove thellesine dhe cektesine e shqiptimit) per faktin se W-ja nuk ekziston ne alfabetin shqip.

----------


## heneu

Mendimi im eshte se bastarduesit me te medhenje te gjuhes shqipe jan gazetaret ,do kisha ndaluar me ligj çdo gazete apo radio televizor qe bastardon gjuhen e bukur shqipe,per shembull ne France ndalohet me ligj fjalet e huaja te perdoren ne gazeta dhe mjete te informimit

----------


## KUJTIM CAMI

Po pse nuk shkruani qe televizionet tona po  bejne te na humbe gjuha jone.
Degjoni ne cdo tv
-Performance
-asocim
-luk .....etj
Po pse o njerez te mire nuk keni qef te flisni SHQIP qe t'ju kuptojme te gjithe si une dhe femijet e mi por edhe gjyshja ime.
Per kete bertisni e hajde ta ngreme zerin e jo e shkroi me "I" a me "J"

----------


## Falco115

> As Naimi apo Kristoforidhi, as Konica apo Noli dhe as Xhuvani apo Çabej, nuk kanë qenë ndonjëherë anëtarë të PPSH. Atëherë, nga na vjen gjithë kjo përbuzje dhe gjithë ky nënvleftësim për veprën e tyre të lavdishme?
> 
> ROBERT SHVARC
> 
> 
> Nuk ma do mendja se më përket vetëm mua që tua kujtoj bashkëkombasve të mi, se gjuha është identiteti i një kombi, pasaporta e tij, me të cilën ai paraqitet në botë. Kjo është thënë dhe stërthënë, është vërtetuar dhe stërvërtetuar. Megjithatë, një rikujtim i kësaj të vërtete absolute nuk do ti bënte keq një pjese mjaft të madhe të asaj armate të pafund gazetarësh dhe gazetarkash, të cilët, me një arrogancë, mendjemadhësi dhe mospërfillje skandaloze, po e përdhosin përditë e më shumë, thuajse në të gjitha mediat, gjuhën tonë të bukur dhe unikale amtare. Ndoshta ata nuk e dinë se ka kombe (dhe jo vetëm një e dy, por disa), të cilët gjatë mijëvjeçarit të tërë e kanë ruajtur brez pas brezi gjuhën e tyre, të folur dhe të shkruar, duke i bërë ballë në mënyrë të admirueshme asimilimit apo shfarosjes dhe përndjekjeve nga ana e fqinjëve të tyre pushtues dhe oreksmëdhenj. Dhe, për fat të mirë, njëri nga këto kombe është edhe kombi shqiptar. Gjithashtu, ndoshta, ky brez kalemxhinjsh të vetëkënaqur (nuk kam si ti quaj ndryshe ata që, madje, me fakultet filologjie apo gazetarie) nuk kanë as njohuritë elementare të gramatikës, morfologjisë, sintaksës dhe drejtshkrimit të gjuhës shqipe. Pastaj (a sështë për të qeshur?!) dëgjojmë gjithandej, se filan fëstëku zotëron tri a katër gjuhë të huaja, të cilat i than me gojë e me shkrim! Si ka mundësi, si i ka mjaftuar koha dhe vitet e pakta që mban mbi kurriz ta thajë anglishten, italishten, gjermanishten apo ndoshta edhe kinezçen, - kur nuk e zotëron ashtu siç duhet as gjuhën e vet amtare, ndaj së cilës ka edhe një përgjegjësi tjetër morale dhe etike sepse me atë pretendon të nxjerrë bukën!!!
> 
> *Snobizëm dhe dritëshkurtësi* 
> 
> ...


Jam i mendimit se mediat po kontribuojne shume ne bastardimin e gjuhës sonë,pajtohem plotësisht me hapësin e temes, vetem se un do te thoja që mos të futen ne ket rang edhe mediat e shkruara,sepse ne to shkruhet gjuha e paster letrare .
Gjuha e mediave të folura është e nivelit më të ulët.Udhëheqësit e programeve te ndryshme sidomos atyre rinore,nuk posedojnë njohuritë elementare mbi normën gjuhësore,dhe ne kete mënyre bëjne shkelje të palejueshme të saj,ata nuk posedojne as leksik qe do tu mundesonte një komunikim të nivelit mesatar me degjuesit apo shikuesit.Leksiku i tyre permban fond shumë të varfër fjalësh dhe është i ngarkuar me fjalë të huaja...
Po flas per mediat në Kosove ,por nuk mendoj se qendrojne më mire as ne Shqiperi, mjafton ti hudhesh nje shikim disa temave këtu ne forumin shqiptar ,ku shumica e anetarve jan nga Shqipnia,dhe menjiherë krijohet pershtypja se edhe atje përdhoset gjuha pameshirshem dhe un mendoj se kjo është gjëja me e turpshme qe mund ta beje një popull...Nese një njeri i moshuar, apo i moshes mesatare në qender te Prishtines  degjon nje bised mes dy të rinjve me siguri se shum pak do te kuptonte nga ato qe ata i flasin.
Pos informimit,gjuha e mediave luan rol të rëndësishem edhe në formimin gjuhësor të auditoriumit dhe ushtron ndikim ne kulturen e të shprehurit të tij,veçmas te të rinjeve,,e si mund ti shërbejne këtij misioni mediat që vetë manifestojnë një nivel aq te ulët të kultures gjuhësore..
Me këto bastardime mediat duhet ta din se i bejne keq edhe vetes së tyre,pasi qe suksesi në konkurencë kushtëzohet edhe nga ngritja e kualitetit gjuhësor.
Degjuesit dhe shikuesit që kanë një formim gjuhësor të mirë ndjehen te torturuar nga shprehjet e varfëra gjuhësore dhe nga konfuzioni,paqartësia e shprehjeve te tyre...Shkeljet e normave gjuhësore deri në perdhosje të gjuhes në mënyrë publike nga njerz që nuk posedojnë kualitetet e duhura është akt i dënueshem dhe në vendet ku funksionon mirë shteti juridik ato shkelje dënohen si çdo shkelje e rregullave tjera të shoqeris...Ne gjendjen qe është krijuar,marrja në mbrojtje e gjuhës shqipe nga ana e institucioneve përkatese te kultures është një akt civilizues,apo detyrë patriotike...

----------


## martini1984

> Jam i mendimit se mediat po kontribuojne shume ne bastardimin e gjuhës sonë,pajtohem plotësisht me hapësin e temes, vetem se un do te thoja që mos të futen ne ket rang edhe mediat e shkruara,sepse ne to shkruhet gjuha e paster letrare .
> Gjuha e mediave të folura është e nivelit më të ulët.Udhëheqësit e programeve te ndryshme sidomos atyre rinore,nuk posedojnë njohuritë elementare mbi normën gjuhësore,dhe ne kete mënyre bëjne shkelje të palejueshme të saj,ata nuk posedojne as leksik qe do tu mundesonte një komunikim të nivelit mesatar me degjuesit apo shikuesit.Leksiku i tyre permban fond shumë të varfër fjalësh dhe është i ngarkuar me fjalë të huaja...
> Po flas per mediat në Kosove ,por nuk mendoj se qendrojne më mire as ne Shqiperi, mjafton ti hudhesh nje shikim disa temave këtu ne forumin shqiptar ,ku shumica e anetarve jan nga Shqipnia,dhe menjiherë krijohet pershtypja se edhe atje përdhoset gjuha pameshirshem dhe un mendoj se kjo është gjëja me e turpshme qe mund ta beje një popull...Nese një njeri i moshuar, apo i moshes mesatare në qender te Prishtines  degjon nje bised mes dy të rinjve me siguri se shum pak do te kuptonte nga ato qe ata i flasin.
> Pos informimit,gjuha e mediave luan rol të rëndësishem edhe në formimin gjuhësor të auditoriumit dhe ushtron ndikim ne kulturen e të shprehurit të tij,veçmas te të rinjeve,,e si mund ti shërbejne këtij misioni mediat që vetë manifestojnë një nivel aq te ulët të kultures gjuhësore..
> Me këto bastardime mediat duhet ta din se i bejne keq edhe vetes së tyre,pasi qe suksesi në konkurencë kushtëzohet edhe nga ngritja e kualitetit gjuhësor.
> Degjuesit dhe shikuesit që kanë një formim gjuhësor të mirë ndjehen te torturuar nga shprehjet e varfëra gjuhësore dhe nga konfuzioni,paqartësia e shprehjeve te tyre...Shkeljet e normave gjuhësore deri në perdhosje të gjuhes në mënyrë publike nga njerz që nuk posedojnë kualitetet e duhura është akt i dënueshem dhe në vendet ku funksionon mirë shteti juridik ato shkelje dënohen si çdo shkelje e rregullave tjera të shoqeris...Ne gjendjen qe është krijuar,marrja në mbrojtje e gjuhës shqipe nga ana e institucioneve përkatese te kultures është një akt civilizues,apo detyrë patriotike...


Me sa kam lexuar ne forum ata(o) qe shkruajne, shkruajne shqipe te kuptueshme dhe me gramatike.Natyrisht perjashtime ka,por varet nga kush apo cila...
Por e vertete gjuha shqipe mesohet ne shkolle,por tashti prap varet nga mesuesit a dine vete shqip?

----------


## Falco115

> Me sa kam lexuar ne forum ata(o) qe shkruajne, shkruajne shqipe te kuptueshme dhe me gramatike.Natyrisht perjashtime ka,por varet nga kush apo cila...
> Por e vertete gjuha shqipe mesohet ne shkolle,por tashti prap varet nga mesuesit a dine vete shqip?


Pershendetje Systema!
 Vertet nuk je shum i çartë ne kete citim...
 Na tregon se gjuha shqipe po u mësuaka në shkollë...sa interesant!! diqka që nuk e paskemi degjuar më parë...
I nderuar ketu po flitet pë rolin e mediave ne bastardimin e gjuhës shqipe...
Mirëmbetsh!

----------


## -BATO-

Është shumë i drejtë shqetësimi i Robertit. Është një turp ky përdhunim që i bëhet gjuhës shqipe nga gazetarët dhe njerëzit e shkolluar. Jam i sigurtë se të gjithë këta gazetarucë kanë në shtëpitë e tyre fjalorë anglisht, frëngjisht, italisht, etj. por asnjëri nuk ka fjalor shqip. 

Përveç gabimeve drejtshkrimore, një gjë tjetër shumë e keqe është përdorimi i panevojshëm i fjalëve  të huaja. Po të lexosh një shkrim gazete, shumica e fjalëve aty nuk janë shqipe.

Nuk besoj se kjo e keqe ka për të ndryshuar ndonjëherë. Gjuha shqipe dalëngadalë do të shkojë drejt shkatërrimit.

----------


## martini1984

> Pershendetje Systema!
>  Vertet nuk je shum i çartë ne kete citim...
>  Na tregon se gjuha shqipe po u mësuaka në shkollë...sa interesant!! diqka që nuk e paskemi degjuar më parë...
> I nderuar ketu po flitet pë rolin e mediave ne bastardimin e gjuhës shqipe...
> Mirëmbetsh!


Heren e pare mos ngaterro c me q,pra qarte dhe jo carte(s'kam mundesi ta shkruaj c me bisht) edhe dicka dhe jo diqka(me shkollen qe kam bere une).
E dyta: varet nga shkolla apo gjuha shqipe e mesuar.
E treta: mediat sot kane pronare,kush jane.cilet apo qysh....kaq.
E katerta:ke pasur nje Television Jugosllav(atehere) qe u fliste nje shqipe perfekte apo e pastert me gramatike(e kemi diskutuar kete teme per c'far)kur u jepnin lajmet shqip.
E fundit: cdo gjuhe ka huazime apo fjale te huaja,por thelbi i gjuhes shqipe qendron(flase te mesuar ne shkolle).
Shtese:sot ke shume media.
Ja kalofsh mire gjithashtu.

----------


## ARKIA

> As Naimi apo Kristoforidhi, as Konica apo Noli dhe as Xhuvani apo Çabej, nuk kanë qenë ndonjëherë anëtarë të PPSH. Atëherë, nga na vjen gjithë kjo përbuzje dhe gjithë ky nënvleftësim për veprën e tyre të lavdishme?
> 
> ROBERT SHVARC
> 
> 
> Nuk ma do mendja se më përket vetëm mua që tua kujtoj bashkëkombasve të mi, se gjuha është identiteti i një kombi, pasaporta e tij, me të cilën ai paraqitet në botë. Kjo është thënë dhe stërthënë, është vërtetuar dhe stërvërtetuar. Megjithatë, një rikujtim i kësaj të vërtete absolute nuk do ti bënte keq një pjese mjaft të madhe të asaj armate të pafund gazetarësh dhe gazetarkash, të cilët, me një arrogancë, mendjemadhësi dhe mospërfillje skandaloze, po e përdhosin përditë e më shumë, thuajse në të gjitha mediat, gjuhën tonë të bukur dhe unikale amtare. Ndoshta ata nuk e dinë se ka kombe (dhe jo vetëm një e dy, por disa), të cilët gjatë mijëvjeçarit të tërë e kanë ruajtur brez pas brezi gjuhën e tyre, të folur dhe të shkruar, duke i bërë ballë në mënyrë të admirueshme asimilimit apo shfarosjes dhe përndjekjeve nga ana e fqinjëve të tyre pushtues dhe oreksmëdhenj. Dhe, për fat të mirë, njëri nga këto kombe është edhe kombi shqiptar. Gjithashtu, ndoshta, ky brez kalemxhinjsh të vetëkënaqur (nuk kam si ti quaj ndryshe ata që, madje, me fakultet filologjie apo gazetarie) nuk kanë as njohuritë elementare të gramatikës, morfologjisë, sintaksës dhe drejtshkrimit të gjuhës shqipe. Pastaj (a sështë për të qeshur?!) dëgjojmë gjithandej, se filan fëstëku zotëron tri a katër gjuhë të huaja, të cilat i than me gojë e me shkrim! Si ka mundësi, si i ka mjaftuar koha dhe vitet e pakta që mban mbi kurriz ta thajë anglishten, italishten, gjermanishten apo ndoshta edhe kinezçen, - kur nuk e zotëron ashtu siç duhet as gjuhën e vet amtare, ndaj së cilës ka edhe një përgjegjësi tjetër morale dhe etike sepse me atë pretendon të nxjerrë bukën!!!
> 
> *Snobizëm dhe dritëshkurtësi* 
> 
> ...


Te gjithe gabojne me shqipen, por ata qe kane studiuar gjuhe letersi apo gazetari nuk duhet te bejne gabime ne te folur e ne te shkruar. Shkaperdhimi (ne kuptimin figurativ te fjales) i shqipes eshte nje semundje 20 vjecare, mesimi i saj ne vitet e xhaxhit ishte nje thesar me i madh dhe me i shtrenjte se bunkeret, thame te prishim bunkeret...... .
Gezuar!

----------


## majla

Ka shume te drejte Robert Shvarc  qe e ka ngritur kete problem.Eshte per te ardhur keq qe nuk arrijme  te mbrojme nje gje gjuhe  kaq te bukur sic eshte shqipja.Fajin,themi ne, e kane gazetaret. E kane qe c'ke  me te.U duket vetja se duke futur ndonje fjale te huaj andej kendej tregojne se jane me te formuar e dine gjuhe te huaja. Po ata redaktore cfare bejne? Bejne sikur punojne...  po vetem sa ngrohin karriget kot.
Te themi te drejten ky eshte nje problem qe fillon qe ne bankat e shkolles, ku shqipes nuk i jepet rendesia qe duhet te kete. Per mua provimi i Shqipes duhet te jete  me i rendesishmi, pasi nje nxenes apo student i ardhshem qe nuk ka njohuri te mjaftueshme te gjuhes se vet eshte e kote qe vazhdon studimet.
Lere pastaj qe mbreme me iku truri fare tek shikoja lajmet tek Top Channel. Shkolla   e fshatit me histori 80  e ca vjecare ishte katandisur me 5 nxenes. Ku ishin te tjeret?
Tek shkolla greke. Merreni me mend :mace e verdhe: e vijne greket ne Shqiperi per t'u mesuar shqipen shqipetareve..    Dhe ti degjoje si e kendonin himnin grek...
Kjo eshte,  sic thoshte Jovani , t'ja besh vetes bammmm  :i terbuar:

----------


## Falco115

> Heren e pare mos ngaterro c me q,pra qarte dhe jo carte(s'kam mundesi ta shkruaj c me bisht) edhe dicka dhe jo diqka(me shkollen qe kam bere une).
> E dyta: varet nga shkolla apo gjuha shqipe e mesuar.
> E treta: mediat sot kane pronare,kush jane.cilet apo qysh....kaq.
> E katerta:ke pasur nje Television Jugosllav(atehere) qe u fliste nje shqipe perfekte apo e pastert me gramatike(e kemi diskutuar kete teme per c'far)kur u jepnin lajmet shqip.
> E fundit: cdo gjuhe ka huazime apo fjale te huaja,por thelbi i gjuhes shqipe qendron(flase te mesuar ne shkolle).
> Shtese:sot ke shume media.
> Ja kalofsh mire gjithashtu.



Systema faleminderit që paskeni marrë mundimin për tu bëre analizë postimeve të mia.Për informaten tuaj zotri shkronja ç shkruhet duke shtypur Alt 135 dhe në këte mënyre dallohet nga c, gjë të cilen ti nuk e paske bëre.
E dyta sigurisht që gjuha mësohet në shkollë atë nuk e konteston askush,por këtu po bëhej fjalë për mediat,dhe nuk e di pse e fut shkollën këtu!
E treta mediat paskan pronarë!!! Sigurishtë që kanë pronarë,dhe un e thashë në postimin e parë se ndaj tyre duhet marrë masa drejtoritë përkatëse...
E katërta,ta them se këtu keni bëre disa gabime drejtshkrimi (së pari nuk shkruhet e katerta po me ë e katërta,pastaj nuk shkruhet television po shkruhet televizion,, nuk shkruhet qe u fliste nje gjuhe,po që flitej një gjuhë...) Unë për dallim nga ti aspak nuk kam nostalgji për televizionin jugosllav,as për gjuhët e pastra e me gramatikë që sipas teje jan folur aty...
Me kënaqësi i pranoj sugjerimet dhe korigjimet nga tjetri,sepse mësoj nga ato,por me kënaqësi edhe më të madhe do i pranoja sikur korigjuesi të ishte së paku mbi nivelin mesatar...
Me atë pikën tënde të fundit pajtohem se çdo gjuhë ka huazime...

Mbetësh i përshendetur!

----------


## martini1984

> Systema faleminderit që paskeni marrë mundimin për tu bëre analizë postimeve të mia.Për informaten tuaj zotri shkronja ç shkruhet duke shtypur Alt 135 dhe në këte mënyre dallohet nga c, gjë të cilen ti nuk e paske bëre.
> E dyta sigurisht që gjuha mësohet në shkollë atë nuk e konteston askush,por këtu po bëhej fjalë për mediat,dhe nuk e di pse e fut shkollën këtu!
> E treta mediat paskan pronarë!!! Sigurishtë që kanë pronarë,dhe un e thashë në postimin e parë se ndaj tyre duhet marrë masa drejtoritë përkatëse...
> E katërta,ta them se këtu keni bëre disa gabime drejtshkrimi (së pari nuk shkruhet e katerta po me ë e katërta,pastaj nuk shkruhet television po shkruhet televizion,, nuk shkruhet qe u fliste nje gjuhe,po që flitej një gjuhë...) Unë për dallim nga ti aspak nuk kam nostalgji për televizionin jugosllav,as për gjuhët e pastra e me gramatikë që sipas teje jan folur aty...
> Me kënaqësi i pranoj sugjerimet dhe korigjimet nga tjetri,sepse mësoj nga ato,por me kënaqësi edhe më të madhe do i pranoja sikur korigjuesi të ishte së paku mbi nivelin mesatar...
> Me atë pikën tënde të fundit pajtohem se çdo gjuhë ka huazime...
> 
> Mbetësh i përshendetur!


Faleminderit per sygjerimin(me fal keshillen) do ta kem parasysh heren tjeter.
Gjithashtu i pershendetur je

----------


## Anas60

> Ka shume te drejte Robert Shvarc  qe e ka ngritur kete problem.
> Te themi te drejten ky eshte nje problem qe fillon qe ne bankat e shkolles, ku shqipes nuk i jepet rendesia qe duhet te kete.


Vertet, ky eshte nje problem i madh. Aty jepet edhe nje zgjidhje sa per castin ku ndodhemi, - me ane te nje ligji dhe gjobave perkatese, por "*dashi duhet kapur nga briret*" thote nje fjale e urte. 

Kjo lidhet kryesisht me luften per te mbrojtur identitetin tone, i cili eshte ne fund te fundit vete Gjuha Shqipe, ajo na ben te vecante nga te tjeret, eshte themeli i identitetit tone. Ne nje kohe kur identiteti yne sulmohet ne te gjitha fushat e jetes, ne histori kundra heronjve tane, ne kulture duke qemtuar vetem faktet negative e duke anashkaluar pozitivet, ne media duke u mare me te cmendurit e duke qesendisur shqiptarizmen, pra duke perhapur kudo helmin anti-personalitet, synohet ne zhberjen e ketij kombi, duke sulmuar cdo ndjenje kombetare, e cila ne jete te jeteve mbetet nje stimul moral i pakrahasueshem, me i rendesishmi, me themelori nga te gjithe. Prandaj, lufta per identitetin eshte lufte per krijimin e personalitetit, *njeriu qe rritet pa personalitet shitet kollaj*, dhe keshtu kombi e vendi i tij shkon drejt renies, drejt shkaterrimit.

Ashtu sic identiteti yne sulmohet cdo minute, ashtu edhe ata qe e kuptojne kete, duhet te luftojne cdo minute per forcimin por edhe per zbulimin e pjeseve te tij qe jane mbuluar me djallezi dhe me harrese. Kapja e dashit nga briret fillon me vertetimin para shqiptareve dhe botes te zanafilles se kombit/gjuhes shqipe, ne menyre shkencore. Kjo do te krijoje bazen e zhvillimit te personalitetit, te  subkoshiences se qendrueshme, e cila nevojitet si per shendetin e mire mendor ashtu edhe per perparimin ekonomik e kombetar !!!

----------


## Falco115

> Prap shqipen e ke te cale.Ke gabuar adrese per pyllin.
> Qe ta kesh te qarte,shendet.


Atëher të lutëm  që të kesh mirësine dhe të më tregoni ku e kam shqipen të (calë) çalë...mundësisht kësaj radhe te jeni sadopak argumentues e jo si në postimet paraprake...

----------

